# I see a need for this......



## havasu (Dec 9, 2014)

http://www.costco.com/ShotLock-Mechanical-Shotgun-Solo-Vault.product.100142030.html


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2014)

Kinda neat but a locked up gun is never going to protect you.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 9, 2014)

Yep, a locked up gun is just an expensive club.


----------



## havasu (Dec 9, 2014)

Unless you have two beautiful girls who about now are getting into alot of stuff...............Chris???????????


----------



## Riff_Raff (Dec 9, 2014)

Not my cup of tea. Ideally, the gun safe is in the bedroom. Open it when you get home, close it when you leave.


----------



## havasu (Dec 10, 2014)

Maybe it just reminds me of the old secret push button shotgun rack that was in my patrol unit for 25 years.


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2014)

My guns are secure with a couple out of reach.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 27, 2015)

havasu said:


> Maybe it just reminds me of the old secret push button shotgun rack that was in my patrol unit for 25 years.



You mean that magnetic lock that worked " sometimes " ?  I remember those.


----------



## havasu (Apr 27, 2015)

And the same racks the manufacturer guaranteed could not be racked and fired? RIP Ken Wrede!

https://www.odmp.org/officer/14524-officer-kenneth-scott-wrede


----------

